# GVOS Show



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2013)

The Grand Valley Orchid Society show is this coming weekend at Meijer Gardens and Sculpture Park in Grand Rapids, Michigan.

Link to the GVOS website and their show is here:
http://www.grandvalleyos.org


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's what I came home with:

Liparis lacarata











Den Enobi Purple 'Splash'










Den. victoria-reginae










Phrag. schlimii










Paph. hainanense -- I'll post a photo when the flower opens


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow, a solid purchase Dot !!!! I like a lot the colors of Dend. victoria-reginae; and that cool-colored schlimii with 2 spikes :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 27, 2013)

Great buys Dot! :clap:

The dendro hybrid seems to have unusual pseudobulbs (round ones)... cool!


----------



## quietaustralian (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful. Love Den. victoria-reginae


----------



## Dido (Jan 27, 2013)

Great stuff you bought there
this is a really light schlimii


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice haul, Dot! That Den. victoria-reginae is especially attractive. How was the show attendance?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice haul. I love that Den. Enobi Purple. Looks like one of the mini-phal types, is that correct?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> Nice haul, Dot! That Den. victoria-reginae is especially attractive. How was the show attendance?


I don't really know, Tom. I left Friday after we finished setting up the GLOS display, even before all the vendors got there. We wanted to beat the snow -- just as we pulled into our driveway, it started snowing like crazy! Folks tearing down today weren't so lucky, but they made it back OK.


mrhappyrotter said:


> Nice haul. I love that Den. Enobi Purple. Looks like one of the mini-phal types, is that correct?


Yes -- I like that it will not get tall.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice acquisitions especially the light schlimii! Who was selling those?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Nice acquisitions especially the light schlimii! Who was selling those?


Alex & Littlefrog Farms.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jan 27, 2013)

That Den Enobi Purple 'Splash' is so pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks. Who's "Alex"??


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 28, 2013)

Alex is a force of nature... Helps me out at shows. 

Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2013)

littlefrog said:


> Alex is a force of nature... Helps me out at shows.
> 
> Rob


:rollhappy: I love it! (So would Alex!)


----------



## Carkin (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooooooooo...love them all!!!


----------



## Hera (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice purchases. Thanks for showing us and making me drool.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

You're lucky. I'm trying to get one of those light schlimiis now.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Dot, nice acquisition. How big is the paphio hainanense? What pot and the leaf span of the plant's biggest growth. 

Thank you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Hi Dot, nice acquisition. How big is the paphio hainanense? What pot and the leaf span of the plant's biggest growth.
> 
> Thank you.



It's pretty small, actually. I was surprised to see it in spike. It's in a 1" square pot, and the leaf span is about 4".


----------



## labskaus (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice haul, Dot. All the things you bought would have tempted me too, but I like that light schlimii most (until I see the hainanense bloom).


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> It's pretty small, actually. I was surprised to see it in spike. It's in a 1" square pot, and the leaf span is about 4".



Wow, blooming in a 1" square pot is remarkable. Gorgeous leaves as well. I think its still a few weeks from blooming. They can grow some pretty tall spikes in relation to the plant size. Looking forward to see it in bloom. Thanks.


----------



## Tom499 (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the _schlimii_ !!


----------

